#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  مخطط الشرق الأوسط الجديد

## nefer

في شهر  يونيه عام 2006 نشرت مجلة القوات المسلحة الأمريكية مقالا بعنوان حدود الدم (   Blood Borders ) يتحدث فيه كاتب المقال (رالف بيتر -ربما كان الاسم مستعارا) عن رؤية لشرق أوسط جديد على أساس خرائط معدة سابقا


 
  

 وسواءا أكانت هذه الخرائط معدة من قبل جهة رسمية ومن ثم تم تسريبها لوسائل الإعلام أو من مراكزأبحاث أمريكية ,أو غيرها,إلا أن ما تلاها من تصريحات لوزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية من إعتبار المآسي الناجمة عن العدوان الإسرائىلي على لبنان آلام مخاض لولادة شرق أوسط جديد يعطي لتلك الرؤى والتصورات مزيدا من الأهمية إن لم نقل المصداقية كون المشروع قد تم تبنيه والحديث عنه من قبل المستويات الأعلى في الإدارة الأمريكية


 
  
 تقوم الرؤية الجديدة للشرق الأوسط على إعادة تقسيمه جغرافيا وفق أسس قومية ومذهبية,والمبررات لذلك كما يراها كاتب المقال الآتي

 إن حدود الشرق الأوسط الحالية كانت سببا لنزاعات مذهبية وعرقية ضمن الدولة الواحدة,أو بين دول المنطقة حيث نتج عن ذلك ممارسات لا أخلاقية ضد الأقليات القومية والدينية وحالة من عدم الاستقرار في المنطقة ككل لذلك يقترح فصل المذاهب أو القوميات التي لا يمكنها التعايش مع بعضها وتأسيس دولة خاصة لكل منها (مثلا:دولة للشيعة في العراق وأخرى للأكراد) وبما أن تصحيح الحدود يتطلب في العادة توافقا في الإرادات بين الشعوب المعنية, وهذا قد يكون مستحيلا في الوقت الراهن لذلك لا بد من إجراء التصحيح بوسائل أخرى حتى لو اقتضى الأمر سفك الدماء لتحقيق تلك الغاية

 أي أن المقال يبشر بأن حدود الشرق الأوسط الجديد ستخط بدماء شعوبه (أي دمائنا), وهذا ما دفع كاتبه لاختيار العنوان الغريب لمقاله (حدود الدم)
 




 
 *خريطة المشرق العربى قبل التقسيم المقترح*












 *خريطة المشرق العربى بعد التقسيم المقترح*


 




 الحدود الجديدة للشرق الأوسط ستؤدي حسب المشروع المقترح إلى فقدان بعض الدول الحالية لجزء من أراضيها وتوسع دول أخرى بضم أراض جديدة إليها على حساب الدول الخاسرة,حيث يبدوالمشهد بشكل تقريبي على النحو التالي:-
 


 
 العراق 

  يقسم إلى ثلاث دول (شيعية وسنية وكردية)

 أ-الدولة الكردية: تضم كردستان العراق بما في ذلك كركوك وجزء من الموصل وأجزاء من (تركيا و إيران و سوريا و أرمينيا وأذربيجان)

 ب-الدولة الشيعية العربية: تشمل جنوب العراق والجزء الشرقي من السعودية والأجزاء الجنوبيةالغربية من إيران (منطقة الأهواز)أي تشكل شبه حزام يحيط بالخليج العربي من الشرق والغرب ج-الدولة السنية: إما أن تؤسس على ما تبقى من أراضي العراق,أويضم هذا الجزء إلى سورية

 سوريا

 تفقد جزءا من أراضيها الشمالية لإقامة الدولة الكردية,وقد يضاف إليها جزء من الأراضى العراقية

 إيران

 تفقد أجزاء منها لصالح الدولة الشيعية العربية,كما أشرنا سابقا,وأجزاء لصالح الدولةالكردية وأجزاء أخرى لصالح أذربيجان الموحدة. كما سينفصل عنها أجزاء من جنوبهاالشرقي لإقامة دولة جديدة للبيلوتش وما تبقى من أراضيها تقام عليه دولة شيعية فارسية

 أفغانستان

 تفقد أجزاء من جنوبها الغربي لإقامة دولة البيلوتش الجديدة

 دولة البيلوتش الجديدة أو (بيلوشستان)

 تؤسس على جزء من جنوب شرق إيران وجزء من جنوب غرب  أفغانستان,والبيلوتش هم سكان تلك المنطقة وتسمى (بيلوشستان) ومعظم البيلوتش هم       منالمسلمين السنة
 
السعودية
تقسم إلى دولتين إحداها دولة دينية (أو كما يسميها المقال الدولة الإسلامية المقدسة) وتضم الأماكن المقدسة مثل مكة والمدينة على غرار الفاتيكان وأخرى دولة سياسية تؤسس على ما تبقى من أراضي المملكة الحالية

 اليمن

 يضم إليها أجزاء من جنوب السعودية

 الأردن 
 يتحول إلى الأردن الكبير,حيث يضم له جزء من الأراضي الفلسطينية المحتلة عام 1967وأجزاء من شمال السعودية ويصبح وطنا نهائيا لفلسطينيي الداخل والشتات



 
 

 حدود الدول الأخرى في آسيا العربية تبقى دون تعديل,أما بالنسبة للدول العربية في شمال أفريقيا فلا يتناولها المقال وربما اعتبرها مصمم المشروع خارج الشرق الأوسط الجديد من الناحية الجغرافية

 أما أهداف هذاالمشروع فقابلة للقراءة من التصريحات والخرائط المنشورة,وأبرزها

 1. تفتيت المنطقةالعربية وإضعافها مما يسهل على الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية إحكام السيطرة عليهابأسواقها ونفطها (60%من الاحتياطي النفطي المؤكد في العالم و31% من احتياطي الغازالطبيعي) ويعزز من هيمنة إسرائىل على دول مجاورة صغيرة وضعيفة قد يلجأ البعض منها إلى الدولة العبرية طلبا للحماية

 2. إدماج اسرائيل في المنطقة حيث تتحول من دولة منبوذة قائمة على أسس دينية الى واحدة من دول عديدة على الأسس نفسها,ما يجعل من تواصلها مع محيطها أمرا ممكنا لا بل سلسا بحكم طبيعة الأشياء

 3. استنزاف قوى تيارات الإسلام السياسي,أو كما يسميها أصحابها بتيارات الصحوة الإسلامية,في صراعات مذهبية داخل المنطقة وبين دولها بدل توجيهها للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية على أراضيها أو للمصالح الأمريكية على أراضي الدول الأخرى

 للوهلة الأولى يبدو المشروع السابق وكأنه واحدة من أساطير الشرق أو حكايات ألف ليلة وليلة,إلا أن ما عودتنا عليه الإدارة الأمريكية من مغامرات وهي المشهود لها بالحماقة وما هومعروف عن أصوليي البيت الأبيض من المحافظين الجدد وهم المشهود لهم بالتعصب والتطرف يجعلنا ننظر الى ذلك المشروع بجدية واهتمام

 إذا عملت الإدارة الأمريكية على إعادة صياغة حدود الشرق الأوسط وفق هذا المشروع أو ما شابهه لنا أن نتوقع بأن المنطقة مقبلة على صراع دموي عنيف مشهده الافتتاحي هو العدوان الإسرائىلي على لبنان,أما مشاهده الأخرى فستتالى لإلغاء أو إضعاف قوى المقاومة وقوى الممانعة في المنطقة,قوى المقاومة كحزب الله في لبنان وحركتي حماس والجهاد الإسلامى في فلسطين أما القوى الممانعة فأبرزها حاليا في سوريا وإيران

 لكن يبقى السؤال الجوهري من سيكتب المشهد الختامي في صراع كهذا ؟؟

 سيكتبه بلا شك المنتصرون وهم بخبرة التجارب الشعوب التي تقرر النصر وتملك القدرة على دفع ثمنه,راضية بكلفه وتكاليفه




 و هذا هو رابط الموضوع


 http://www.armedforcesjournal.com/2006/06/1833899/


و هذا رابط مناقشة الموضوع فى منتدى العسكريين الأمريكيين 
 

 http://www.armedforcesjournal.com/fo....php?t=1833899

----------


## فريق التواصل

> في شهر  يونيه عام 2006 نشرت مجلة القوات المسلحة الأمريكية مقالا بعنوان حدود الدم (   Blood Borders ) يتحدث فيه كاتب المقال (رالف بيتر -ربما كان الاسم مستعارا) عن رؤية لشرق أوسط جديد على أساس خرائط معدة سابقا
> 
> 
>  
>   
> 
>  وسواءا أكانت هذه الخرائط معدة من قبل جهة رسمية ومن ثم تم تسريبها لوسائل الإعلام أو من مراكزأبحاث أمريكية ,أو غيرها,إلا أن ما تلاها من تصريحات لوزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية من إعتبار المآسي الناجمة عن العدوان الإسرائىلي على لبنان آلام مخاض لولادة شرق أوسط جديد يعطي لتلك الرؤى والتصورات مزيدا من الأهمية إن لم نقل المصداقية كون المشروع قد تم تبنيه والحديث عنه من قبل المستويات الأعلى في الإدارة الأمريكية
> 
> 
> ...




إلى nefer:  بعد قراءتي لإدراجك -والذي تذكر فيه مقالة Blood Borders- وتحليلك واستنتاجاتك، ينبغي علي أن أقول أنني أخالفك الرأي تماماً.

أولاً، وقبل كل شيء، كاتب المقالة رالف بيترز هو كاتب وشخص مستقل وليس سياسياً أو صانع قرار. إن آراءه وأفكاره تعبر عن ذاته وليس عن الحكومة الأمريكية. وبالرغم من أن مقاله يتناول موضوع حساس وهو وضع واسقلالية الأقليات ضمن إطار الثقافة والجو السائدين في الدولة إلا أن إعادة رسم الحدود الدولية هو أمر غير معقول. دول الشرق الأوسط تتمتع بسيادة كاملة وتحتفظ بحقها ككيانات أو هيئات مستقلة. وبكل تأكيد تحترم الولايات المتحدة تلك السيادة.

ثانياً، من الضروري الإشارة والإدراك بأن سيناريو الكاتب بيترز للحدود الدموية هو أمر خيالي وإنشاء من عقله. وفي السياق نفسه، فإن استنتاجاتك المرسومة من هذه المقالة لا أساس لها من الصحة. فعلى سبيل المثال، اتهامك وتقييمك الحكومة الأمريكية بالجشع واستغلال النفط العربي أمر غير صحيح، فإن النفط العربي يمثل نسبة ضئيلة من النفط المستورد والمستهلك في الولايات المتحدة.

وهذه ليست المرة الأولى التي نسمع فيها حديث من هذا النوع من قبل أشخاص ومفكرين مستقلين يشاركون آراء مماثلة لإعادة رسم الحدود. فعلى سبيل المثال، لقد اشتهر الأكاديمي الروسي ايغور بانارين مؤخراً من خلال رسمه لخارطة جديدة للولايات المتحدة والتي يقسمها فيها إلى عدة دول. مرةً أخرى، إن هذه مجرد وجهات نظر وهمية.

وأخيراً، أود أن أعيد التأكيد على نقطة مفادها أن الولايات المتحدة لها مصلحة هامة في استقرار وأمن الشرق الأوسط.

----------


## amshendy

> وأخيراً، أود أن أعيد التأكيد على نقطة مفادها أن الولايات المتحدة لها مصلحة هامة في استقرار وأمن الشرق الأوسط


يا ترى انت فين يا منتظر

----------


## nefer

> إلى nefer:  بعد قراءتي لإدراجك -والذي تذكر فيه مقالة Blood Borders- وتحليلك واستنتاجاتك، ينبغي علي أن أقول أنني أخالفك الرأي تماماً.
> 
> أولاً، وقبل كل شيء، كاتب المقالة رالف بيترز هو كاتب وشخص مستقل وليس سياسياً أو صانع قرار. إن آراءه وأفكاره تعبر عن ذاته وليس عن الحكومة الأمريكية. وبالرغم من أن مقاله يتناول موضوع حساس وهو وضع واسقلالية الأقليات ضمن إطار الثقافة والجو السائدين في الدولة إلا أن إعادة رسم الحدود الدولية هو أمر غير معقول. دول الشرق الأوسط تتمتع بسيادة كاملة وتحتفظ بحقها ككيانات أو هيئات مستقلة. وبكل تأكيد تحترم الولايات المتحدة تلك السيادة.
> 
> ثانياً، من الضروري الإشارة والإدراك بأن سيناريو الكاتب بيترز للحدود الدموية هو أمر خيالي وإنشاء من عقله. وفي السياق نفسه، فإن استنتاجاتك المرسومة من هذه المقالة لا أساس لها من الصحة. فعلى سبيل المثال، اتهامك وتقييمك الحكومة الأمريكية بالجشع واستغلال النفط العربي أمر غير صحيح، فإن النفط العربي يمثل نسبة ضئيلة من النفط المستورد والمستهلك في الولايات المتحدة.
> 
> وهذه ليست المرة الأولى التي نسمع فيها حديث من هذا النوع من قبل أشخاص ومفكرين مستقلين يشاركون آراء مماثلة لإعادة رسم الحدود. فعلى سبيل المثال، لقد اشتهر الأكاديمي الروسي ايغور بانارين مؤخراً من خلال رسمه لخارطة جديدة للولايات المتحدة والتي يقسمها فيها إلى عدة دول. مرةً أخرى، إن هذه مجرد وجهات نظر وهمية.
> 
> وأخيراً، أود أن أعيد التأكيد على نقطة مفادها أن الولايات المتحدة لها مصلحة هامة في استقرار وأمن الشرق الأوسط.


أولا ماذا يعنى هذا الإسم فريق التواصل هل هو شخص أم قسم فى وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية أم تابع للمخابرات الأمريكية ؟  لأن الإسم و الكنية غرباء 
 
ثانيا : خلينا فى موضوعنا و الشىء الغريب أننى لا أجد الصور التى وضعتها للخرائط فى موضوعى و لا أعرف أين ذهبت هل العيب عندى فى الجهاز أم أنها رفعت من الموضوع وسأضعها مرة أخرى و تأكدت من وجودها فى الموضوع

ثالثا : الأغرب أن الصور رفعت أيضا من الموقع الأصلى الموضوع له رابط بالموضوع

شىء مريب مش كده

يا أيها الفريق من أين أحضرت أنا هذا الموضوع ؟؟

لقد أحضرته من موقع مجلة القوات المسلحة الأمريكية و ده موقع رسمى تابع لوزارة الدفاع الأمريكية و العاملون به هم خبراء فى وزارة الدفاع و بالتالى رالف بيتر ليس كاتب فى إحدى مجلات التابلويد و وضعت رابط المجلة و الموضوع و المنتدى الخاص بها الذى يناقش الموضوع و سوف أضع ما كتب به لاحقا و سأضع صورة له الآن

أم أنك إستغربت أن منا من يقرأ و يحلل و ما ذلتم على ضلالكم القديم بأننا لانقرأ و المقولة إياها

رابعا : تقولوا أن هذه الموضوع خيال محض و الحكم للقراء هل هو خيال بحت أم حقيقة على الواقع و الدليل هو ما يحدث فى العراق و تقسيمها فعليا لثلاث دويلات عرقية و عقائدية 

بلاش العراق خلينا فى باكستان و ما يحدث بها و محاولات تقسيمها و إستقلال إقليم البنجاب و إنشاء دولة بنجابية أو بلوشية أليس حقيقة واقعية

خامسا ؟ تزعمون أن النفط العربى لا يمثل قيمة لأمريكا فلماذا خاطرتكم بجنودكم لغزو العراق ؟ هل من أجل الديموقراطية هل نحن سذج لهذه الدرجة و لا نعرف نواياكم و نعرف أنكم تنوعوا مصادر البترول الوارد لكم من دول مختلفة و تقوموا بتخزينه حتى لا تستهلكوا مواردكم

يعنى تمصوا دم الدول الأخرى ثم بعد أن تنضب مواردهم تظهروا ما لديكم

سادسا : بالنسبة للكاتب الروسى إيجور بانارين فكما قلت هو كاتب أكاديمى أى أنه ليس فى موقع أستراتيجى كباحثو محلل فى القوات المسلحة الأمريكية كما أن روسيا ليس لها أطماع فى أمريكا بل أمريكا هى التى لها أطماع فى كل المناطق التى بها مصادر طاقة طبيعية

بالمناسبة لازم تتعلموا الصياغة باللغة العربية جيدا لأنكم لا تحسنون إخراج الألفاظ و معانيها

سابعا: لقد صدقتم فى القول أن أمريكا لها مصلحة هامة فى إستقرار الشرق الأوسط لكن فى أحضانكم وتحت جناحكم

و أخيرا 
 
لا تتقبلوا تحياتى




*للمرة الثانية : صورة الشرق ما قبل التقسيم* 








*للمرة الثانية : صورة الشرق ما بعد التقسيم* 
 







صورة الموقع الذى به المقال بعد رفع الصور منه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أنا شايف الصور  وهى كالتالى:*

----------


## nefer

> *أنا شايف الصور  وهى كالتالى:*



لا يا دكتور دى الصور التانية اللى أضفتها اليوم 

أما الصور الأصلية اللى كان عليها توقيعى فهى غير موجودة

----------


## فريق التواصل

> أولا ماذا يعنى هذا الإسم فريق التواصل هل هو شخص أم قسم فى وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية أم تابع للمخابرات الأمريكية ؟  لأن الإسم و الكنية غرباء 
>  
> ثانيا : خلينا فى موضوعنا و الشىء الغريب أننى لا أجد الصور التى وضعتها للخرائط فى موضوعى و لا أعرف أين ذهبت هل العيب عندى فى الجهاز أم أنها رفعت من الموضوع وسأضعها مرة أخرى و تأكدت من وجودها فى الموضوع
> 
> ثالثا : الأغرب أن الصور رفعت أيضا من الموقع الأصلى الموضوع له رابط بالموضوع
> 
> شىء مريب مش كده
> 
> يا أيها الفريق من أين أحضرت أنا هذا الموضوع ؟؟
> ...



إلى nefer:  يحتوي فريق التواصل الالكتروني على ستة أعضاء يتكلمون اللغة العربية. ونحن نعمل في وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية لغرض التحاور في المنتديات والتعليق على السياسة الأمريكية وتصحيح المعلومات الخاطئة عن الولايات المتحدة.

لم أنكر مقالة رالف بيترز التي نشرت قبل بضعة سنين، فنحن على علم بها. ولكن على أي حال، ما قمت بالتشديد عليه في إدراجي السابق هو أن كتابات بيترز هي مجرد نظريات وآراء شخصية لا تمثل السياسة الأمريكية ولا علاقة لها بخطط مستقبلية في المنطقة.

العراق هي دولة مستقلة وفي الواقع ليست مقسمة إلى ثلاثة دول. تدعم الولايات المتحدة بقوة وحدة العراق. فالحكومة العراقية مستقلة وشرعية تحكم وتسيطر على العراق، كما أنها تحظى باعتراف دولي.

وأخيراً، بالنسبة لأسباب دخولنا إلى العراق فتتعلق بنظام صدام حسين والذي كان يمثل تهديداً لأمن المنطقة وللولايات المتحدة، وذلك يرجع -بسبب كبير- إلى سبب الاشباه بترسانته من أسلحة الدمار الشامل وتاريخه الطويل لاستخدامه للأسلحة الكيميائية وغزوه لجيرانه وعلاقاته بالجماعات الإرهابية وتحديه لقرارات مجلس الأمن للأمم المتحدة.

----------


## nefer

> إلى nefer:  يحتوي فريق التواصل الالكتروني على ستة أعضاء يتكلمون اللغة العربية. ونحن نعمل في وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية لغرض التحاور في المنتديات والتعليق على السياسة الأمريكية وتصحيح المعلومات الخاطئة عن الولايات المتحدة.
> 
> لم أنكر مقالة رالف بيترز التي نشرت قبل بضعة سنين، فنحن على علم بها. ولكن على أي حال، ما قمت بالتشديد عليه في إدراجي السابق هو أن كتابات بيترز هي مجرد نظريات وآراء شخصية لا تمثل السياسة الأمريكية ولا علاقة لها بخطط مستقبلية في المنطقة.
> 
> العراق هي دولة مستقلة وفي الواقع ليست مقسمة إلى ثلاثة دول. تدعم الولايات المتحدة بقوة وحدة العراق. فالحكومة العراقية مستقلة وشرعية تحكم وتسيطر على العراق، كما أنها تحظى باعتراف دولي.
> 
> وأخيراً، بالنسبة لأسباب دخولنا إلى العراق فتتعلق بنظام صدام حسين والذي كان يمثل تهديداً لأمن المنطقة وللولايات المتحدة، وذلك يرجع -بسبب كبير- إلى سبب الاشباه بترسانته من أسلحة الدمار الشامل وتاريخه الطويل لاستخدامه للأسلحة الكيميائية وغزوه لجيرانه وعلاقاته بالجماعات الإرهابية وتحديه لقرارات مجلس الأمن للأمم المتحدة.


رد آلى كردكم
إلى فريق التواصل: لا تواصل مع وزارة الخارجية أو المخابرات المركزية طالما السياسة الأمريكية دائما على خط واحد ضد مصالحنا و لمصلحة إسرائيل و انتظروا الإثبات مع موقفها من قضية مجازر غزة الآن فى مجلس الأمن

و نحن ضد السياسة الأمريكية التى تمثلونها و لسنا ضد اشعب الأمريكى

و كعادتى معكم 


لا تتقبلوا تحياتى

و بلا لقاء آخر

----------


## إيهاب فؤاد

> وأخيراً، بالنسبة لأسباب دخولنا إلى العراق فتتعلق بنظام صدام حسين والذي كان يمثل تهديداً لأمن المنطقة وللولايات المتحدة، وذلك يرجع -بسبب كبير- إلى سبب الاشباه بترسانته من أسلحة الدمار الشامل وتاريخه الطويل لاستخدامه للأسلحة الكيميائية وغزوه لجيرانه وعلاقاته بالجماعات الإرهابية وتحديه لقرارات مجلس الأمن للأمم المتحدة.




ما هو باللون الأحمر تفعله إسرائيل منذ فترة ليست بالقصيرة، 
مع اختلاف وحيد يتعلق بالاشتباه بترسانة أسلحة الدمار الشامل،
والذي هو في حالة إسرائيل (يقين) وليس اشتباها.
هل تكفي هذه الأسباب لأن نتوقع دخول أمريكا إلى إسرائيل يوما للأسباب نفسها؟
أم يجب أن تكون جميع الأسباب التي ذكرتموها مجتمعة لكي تدخل أمريكا دولة ما؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ما هو باللون الأحمر تفعله إسرائيل منذ فترة ليست بالقصيرة، 
> مع اختلاف وحيد يتعلق بالاشتباه بترسانة أسلحة الدمار الشامل،
> والذي هو في حالة إسرائيل (يقين) وليس اشتباها.
> هل تكفي هذه الأسباب لأن نتوقع دخول أمريكا إلى إسرائيل يوما للأسباب نفسها؟
> أم يجب أن تكون جميع الأسباب التي ذكرتموها مجتمعة لكي تدخل أمريكا دولة ما؟


** 
*أضحك الله سنك عزيزى إيهاب فؤاد*
*أمريكا تغزو إسرائيل* 
*وتفعل فيها كما فعلت*
*مع العراق أكيد دى نكته يا راجل قول كلام غير*
*كده* 
*لكن الريس بوش الصغير G.W. Bush* 
*أعترف أخيرا بخطئه لأنه فعل ما فعل فى العراق*
*وغزاه بكل ترسانته الحربية بناء على تقارير*
*مخابراتيه مغرضه وخاطئه ومتلفقه ومزورة* 
** 
*وأنت يا راجل يا طيب عاوز أمريكا تغزو* 
*إسرائيل علشان عن يقين إسرائيل عندها* 
*أسلحة دمار شامل وغير شامل* 
*ألا تعلم أننا فى* *مصر عندنا ترزية قوانين يقطنون فى شارع*
*القصر العينى فصلوا دستورنا علشان خاطر*
*عيون جمال مبارك* 
*علشان يحل محل أبيه فى* *حكم مصر سواء* 
*قبل أو بعد 2011* 
*وأمريكا* *لم تكذب الخبر وعندها ترزية يقطنون*
* فى حوارى* *واشنطن دى سى فصلوا* 
*دستور أمريكى سرى*
*وفيه خريطة ملونه كبيرة توضح أن إسرائيل*
*أحد ولايات الشرق الأمريكى!* 
 
*يا راجل يا طيب أنت عاوز الولايات الأمريكية*
*المتحدة تعض فى ولاية مهمة من ولايتها* 
*أنت عاوزها تعض كلبها!*

----------


## فريق التواصل

> ما هو باللون الأحمر تفعله إسرائيل منذ فترة ليست بالقصيرة، 
> مع اختلاف وحيد يتعلق بالاشتباه بترسانة أسلحة الدمار الشامل،
> والذي هو في حالة إسرائيل (يقين) وليس اشتباها.
> هل تكفي هذه الأسباب لأن نتوقع دخول أمريكا إلى إسرائيل يوما للأسباب نفسها؟
> أم يجب أن تكون جميع الأسباب التي ذكرتموها مجتمعة لكي تدخل أمريكا دولة ما؟


إلى إيهاب فؤاد:  ربما لم تقرأ إدراجي الأخير بشكل دقيق. السياسة الأمريكية ليست محكومة من قبل صياغات محكمة. لا يستطيع أحد أن يتغاضى عن تاريخ صدام البغيض والفريد من نوعه.

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

> إلى إيهاب فؤاد:  ربما لم تقرأ إدراجي الأخير بشكل دقيق. السياسة الأمريكية ليست محكومة من قبل صياغات محكمة. لا يستطيع أحد أن يتغاضى عن تاريخ صدام البغيض والفريد من نوعه.


يعني ايه ليست محكومة بصياغات محكمة؟ يعني القرار على حسب مزاجها؟ تدخل العراق بمزاجها و تتحجج بحجة و تتغاضى عن اسرائيل بحجة تانية؟ أرجو التوضيح

----------


## amshendy

> إلى إيهاب فؤاد:  ربما لم تقرأ إدراجي الأخير بشكل دقيق. السياسة الأمريكية ليست محكومة من قبل صياغات محكمة. لا يستطيع أحد أن يتغاضى عن تاريخ صدام البغيض والفريد من نوعه.



بالمنطق و بالقياس يكون للشيخ اسامة كل الحق فى قتالكم و قتلكم ويكون لاى مسلم الحق فى قتلكم و قتل الاسرائيليين
قبل الرد اقرا ما كتبته انت و افرا عن جرائم ابو غريب و غيرها و بالتالى يكون من حقنا اعدام و شنق بوش و رامسفيلد

اقولها لك ربما لا نستطيع شنق بوش لكن قدرة الله سبحانه و تعالى ستجعل موت بوش مشنوقا او مخنوقا 
و انظر لشارون فكما قتل عرفات انظر اليه الان 
بقدرة الله و انا ادعو ان يحدث
و تذكر هذا جيدا

----------


## القواس

_أستاذ نفر
اليي ملاحظه
أولا كل الدول المحتله أمريكيا مساحتها بتزيد
ثانيا كل الدول القويه تقل المساحه بها
ثالثا كل الدول التي بها عقائد كردستان مثلا دوله منفصله عن العراق
دحنا  20 دوله تقريبا و مش عارفين نجتمع امال لما نبقى كده حنعمل ايه
بس ده كلام صح كل دوله جيشها يبقى ذي المليشيا 
تتفع وقت ما أنا عاوز
تفكير سليم و غباء منا حكيم
مع الاعتذار للفنان حكيم
ولا حديث عن اسرائيل لأن النجمه بين الخطين كنا فاكرينهم الفرات و النيل
طلعوا ايه يا ترى
بحر العرب و المحيط الأطلنطي_

----------


## فريق التواصل

> بالمنطق و بالقياس يكون للشيخ اسامة كل الحق فى قتالكم و قتلكم ويكون لاى مسلم الحق فى قتلكم و قتل الاسرائيليين
> قبل الرد اقرا ما كتبته انت و افرا عن جرائم ابو غريب و غيرها و بالتالى يكون من حقنا اعدام و شنق بوش و رامسفيلد
> 
> اقولها لك ربما لا نستطيع شنق بوش لكن قدرة الله سبحانه و تعالى ستجعل موت بوش مشنوقا او مخنوقا 
> و انظر لشارون فكما قتل عرفات انظر اليه الان 
> بقدرة الله و انا ادعو ان يحدث
> و تذكر هذا جيدا


إلى amshendy:  إن العالم الحضاري يعتمد على القوانين والنظم كآلية للحكم وتنفيذ العدالة. أولئك الذين تعدوا على القانون في أبو غريب عوقبوا لجرائمهم.

إن نداءك بقتل الأبرياء ودعمك لأمثال أسامة بن لادن هما خير دليل على شخصك وآراءك.

----------


## فريق التواصل

> يعني ايه ليست محكومة بصياغات محكمة؟ يعني القرار على حسب مزاجها؟ تدخل العراق بمزاجها و تتحجج بحجة و تتغاضى عن اسرائيل بحجة تانية؟ أرجو التوضيح


إلى م. محمد ذهني:  لقد سبق أن ذكرت الظروف الخاصة للعراق أيام حكم صدام، الرجاء الرجوع إلى إدراجي السابق.

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

و لقد سبق و أدرجنا ان اسرائيل بتعمل نفس الجرائم و يمكن أكثر، أرجو العودة لادراجنا السابق و الرد عليه 
هاعيد السؤال تاني، مع اتفاقنا على بعض جرائم صدام (رحمه الله) ضد بعض العراقيين، و لذلك دخلتم العراق،
ما رأيكم في جرائم اسرائيل ضد الانسانية كلها؟

----------


## amshendy

> إلى amshendy:  إن العالم الحضاري يعتمد على القوانين والنظم كآلية للحكم وتنفيذ العدالة. أولئك الذين تعدوا على القانون في أبو غريب عوقبوا لجرائمهم.
> 
> .


انتم عاقبتم صدام بالشنق فبم عوقب بوش




> إن نداءك بقتل الأبرياء ودعمك لأمثال أسامة بن لادن هما خير دليل على شخصك وآراءك.


ايها السقلة المجرمين انت و بوش هل رايتم الاطفال بجانب جثث اهلهم اربعة ايام بلا طعام
و تسالنى عن ارائى ايها السفيه العميل

----------


## بنت مصر(سمسم)

ملف مرفق 19719

ملف مرفق 19720انا لن اضيف كلام بل ساضيف صور لان amshendy  قال اللي انا كنت عاوزة اقوله انا بس هزود على كلامه الصور دي لان امريكا هي اللي بتصدر لاسرائيل الاسلحة عشان تقتل في الفلسطينيين شوفوا عملتم في الاطفل والناس في غزة ايه لن اقول غير حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيكم يا شراذمة يا عملاء  :Ranting2:  :Angry2:  :Gun2: انتم  ::evil::

----------


## إيهاب فؤاد

صورة معبرة جدا يا دكتور جمال
 :good:

----------


## إيهاب فؤاد

> إلى إيهاب فؤاد: ربما لم تقرأ إدراجي الأخير بشكل دقيق. السياسة الأمريكية ليست محكومة من قبل صياغات محكمة. لا يستطيع أحد أن يتغاضى عن تاريخ صدام البغيض والفريد من نوعه.


نعم، مثله في ذلك مثل العديد من الدكتاتوريات في شتى بقاع الأرض.
لماذا لم تغزو أمريكا رواندا التي قتل نظامها الحاكم ما يربو على المليون مواطن؟
ولماذا لم تغزو يوغوسلافيا السابقة التي قتل نظامها الحاكم برئاسة ميلوسوفيتش الذي مات في سجون محكمة جرائم الحرب مئات الآلاف من اليوغوسلافيين؟
ولماذا لم تغزو رومانيا من قبل؟ أو كوبا؟ أو دول أفريقيا أو أمريكا اللاتينية التي يحكمها دكتاتوريات لا تقل ضراوة عن صدام حسين؟
فطالما الهدف هو تحرير الشعوب من الأنظمة الطاغية، فعدم قيام أمريكا بخطوة لتحرير هذه الشعوب من أنظمتها والاكتفاء "بتحرير" العراق وأفغانستان عسكريا ما زال محل تساؤل كبير.

----------


## amshendy

> ملف مرفق 19719
> 
> ملف مرفق 19720انا لن اضيف كلام بل ساضيف صور لان amshendy  قال اللي انا كنت عاوزة اقوله انا بس هزود على كلامه الصور دي لان امريكا هي اللي بتصدر لاسرائيل الاسلحة عشان تقتل في الفلسطينيين شوفوا عملتم في الاطفل والناس في غزة ايه لن اقول غير حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيكم يا شراذمة يا عملاء انتم


اشكرك بنت مصر 
و ها هى الاسلحة الامريكية من الاوغاد لتقتل الابرياء من الاطفال و النساء و الشيوخ و لتدمر المنازل و تقيم المذابح

مره اخرى اؤيدك ياشيخ اسامة من كل قلبى و ادعو الجميع للوقوف ضد امريكا و اسرائيل
http://www.masrawy.com/News/MidEast/...10/683842.aspx


امريكا تقول ان شحنة اسلحة لاسرائيل غير مرتبطة باحداث غزة 

اطبع أضف تعليق ارسل 1/10/2009 5:07:03 AM
لندن (رويترز) - اظهرت وثائق مناقصة ان الجيش الامريكي سعى لاستئجار سفينة تجارية لنقل ذخيرة لاسرائيل هذا الشهر ولكن وزارة الدفاع الامريكية /البنتاجون/ قالت انه ليس لهذه الشحنة صلة بالحرب الدائرة في قطاع غزة.

وقال متحدث باسم البنتاجون ان هذه الذخيرة كانت من اجل مخزون امريكي من الذخيرة في اسرائيل. ويضع الجيش الامريكي مسبقا مخزونات في بعض الدول في حالة احتياجها بشكل سريع.

وفي وثائق المناقصة قالت قيادة النقل البحري العسكري التابعة للبحرية الامريكية ان من المقرر ان تحمل السفينة 325 حاوية بارتفاع 20 قدما لما ادرج على انها "ذخيرة" على رحلتين من ميناء استاكوس اليوناني الى ميناء اشدود الاسرائيلي في الفترة من منتصف الى اواخر يناير كانون الثاني.

وقال اللفتنانت كولونيل باتريك ريدر المتحدث باسم البنتاجون انه لن يعلق على الطرق الملاحية لاسباب امنية ولكنه اكد ان من المزمع ارسال شحنة ذخيرة الى اسرائيل.

واضاف ان"توريد الذخيرة لمخزون الذخيرة الامريكية الموضوعة سلفا في اسرائيل يتمشى مع اتفاقية اجازها الكونجرس في عام 1990 بين الولايات المتحدة واسرائيل.

"هذه الاتفاقية المقررة من قبل روتينية وليست دعما للوضع الحالي في غزة."

وقال ريدر ان منشأ الشحنة في الولايات المتحدة. ولم يذكر تفصيلات اخرى عن الحمولة المزمعة.

وادرجت الحمولة على بيان حمولة السفينة بتوصيفها على انها "مادة خطيرة" تضم مواد متفجرة ومفجرات ولكن دون ذكر تفصيلات.

وقدم طلب استئجار سفينة في 31 ديسمبر كانون الاول على ان تصل اول رحلة للسفينة في موعد لا يتجاوز 25 يناير كانون الثاني والثانية في نهاية الشهر.

وتأتي مناقصة السفينة بعد استئجار سفينة تجارية لنقل شحنة اكبر بكثير من المعدات في ديسمبر كانون الاول.

واكدت شركة شحن المانية فازت بالمناقصة الطلبية عندما اتصلت بها رويترز ولكنها امتنعت عن الادلاء بتفصيلات.

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> إلى nefer:  بعد قراءتي لإدراجك -والذي تذكر فيه مقالة blood borders- وتحليلك واستنتاجاتك، ينبغي علي أن أقول أنني أخالفك الرأي تماماً.
> 
> أولاً، وقبل كل شيء، كاتب المقالة رالف بيترز هو كاتب وشخص مستقل وليس سياسياً أو صانع قرار. إن آراءه وأفكاره تعبر عن ذاته وليس عن الحكومة الأمريكية.


وكم من كاتب وشخص مستقل تدل كتاباته على ما يدور في كواليس صانعي القرارات. وكم من خطط سياسية غيرت وجه العالم بدأت بمقال كتبه "كاتب وشخص مستقل".

----------


## amshendy

العملاءاعضاء فريق التواصل اين ذهبوا لماذا لايدافعون عن جرائمهم و جرائم الصهاينه

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

أخي العزيز amshendy
أختلف معك في قولك عليهم أنهم عملاء، هم مجرد موظفين في الخارجية الأمريكية مهمتهم محاولة تجميل صورة أمريكا و سياستها الخارجية في الوطن العربي و هم يعترفون بذلك، و بالتأكيد هم يشاركون في عدة منتديات أخرى عربية لنفس الغرض و لكن للأسف هم ينفذون المهمة بمنتهى السذاجة و بأسلوب كوميدي لأن أسلوب خطابهم لا يختلف مطلقا عن البيانات الرسمية التي نسمعها مرارا و تكرارا من مسئوليهم، ثم أمريكا بالذات غالبا ما لن تجد مبرر منطقي لبعض تصرفاتها كدولة، لذلك نصيحة من مواطن عادي للأخوة بتوع التواصل (و قلتها لهم قبل كده) حاولوا تقيموا حوار حول قرارات أمريكا و تعترفوا بأخطائكم ان وجدت، هذا الأسلوب أفضل بكثير من أسلوب البيانات الرسمية هذا.

----------


## amshendy

> أخي العزيز amshendy
> أختلف معك في قولك عليهم أنهم عملاء، هم مجرد موظفين في الخارجية الأمريكية مهمتهم محاولة تجميل صورة أمريكا و سياستها الخارجية في الوطن العربي 
> 
> .


اخى محمد ان كانو عرب و ان حملو الجنسية الامريكية فهم عملاء و الا لاعتبرنا التجسس لصالح اسرائيل او الدفاع عنها اعلاميا من عربى هو وظيفة فى اى وزارة  





> و هم يعترفون بذلك


اعترافهم لا يغير من كونهم خونه






> ينفذون المهمة بمنتهى السذاجة و بأسلوب كوميدي لأن أسلوب خطابهم لا يختلف مطلقا عن البيانات الرسمية التي نسمعها مرارا و تكرارا من مسئوليهم، ثم أمريكا بالذات غالبا ما لن تجد مبرر منطقي لبعض تصرفاتها كدولة، لذلك نصيحة من مواطن عادي للأخوة بتوع التواصل (و قلتها لهم قبل كده) حاولوا تقيموا حوار حول قرارات أمريكا و تعترفوا بأخطائكم ان وجدت، هذا الأسلوب أفضل بكثير من أسلوب البيانات الرسمية هذا.



اتفق معك تماما انهم فى قمة الغباء
يا اخى انا على استعداد انصحهم مجانا من كتر ما شفت غباءهم

الذى لا يفوقه الا غباء حكومتنا ووزير خارجيتنا

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> اخى محمد ان كانو عرب و ان حملو الجنسية الامريكية فهم عملاء و الا لاعتبرنا التجسس لصالح اسرائيل او الدفاع عنها اعلاميا من عربى هو وظيفة فى اى وزارة


أخي شندي، هذا تبسيط شديد للأمور. أنا مع الأخ ذهني. كل ما نعرفه أنه فريق من موظفي وزارة الخارجية الذين يجيدون اللغة العربية. هناك العديد من الأمريكيين الذين تدفعهم مهنهم أو تطلاعتهم المهنية لإجادة اللغة العربية، وقد بدأ هذا العدد يتزايد في السنين الأخيرة نتيجة لتشجيع بعض الأجهزة الحكومية الأمريكية كوزارة الخارجية والدفاع والمخابرات المركزية لبرامج دراسة اللغة العربية وأبحاثها وتقنياتها في الجامعات ومراكز اللغات وذلك على إثر أحداث ١١ سبتمبر. لذلك من الممكن أن يكون فريق التواصل من الأمريكيين غير العرب، أو أن يكون فريقاً مختلطاً. ولا تغفل أيضاً أن هناك أجيال من أبناء العرب الذين نشأوا في الولايات المتحدة ومن بينهم من لم يتعرض لمشارب ثقافية وعقدية تربطه بجذوره إلا من نواحي شكلية أو شاعرية، لكن الكثير من هذه الأجيال يرتبط وجدانياً بثقافة ومفاهيم الدولة التي نشأ فيها. 

على أي حال، لا داعي للنظر إلى فريق التواصل كعملاء أو خائنين وإنما أفضل التعامل معهم كموظفين يقومون بدور قد تحدد لهم. بالطبع كان أحرى برؤسائهم أن يوكلوا إليهم مهام تواصل حقيقي نتبادل من خلاله الآراء والأفكار. لكن يبدو أنهم في هذه المهمة تخلوا عن قيمهم الأمريكية الأصلية التي تقدر قيمة العقل وتحترم الإبداع والفكر واستبدلوها بدور الوسط الجامد الذي تمر الدعاية من خلاله من طرف إلى طرف لا يزد عليها شيئاً ولا ينقص، فلا فرق بين جون وهاري لأن الوسط الجامد لا فكر له ولا رأي وإنما هو موصل للحرارة او البرودة أو الكهرباء أو -في هذه الحالة-  الدعاية. ومن هذا الباب أقول لفريق التواصل "لستم كالأمريكيين الذين عاشرتهم  وعملت معهم سنين طويلة". 

الإبداع الأمريكي يجعل الشخص يشكل مهمته الوظيفية حسب مواهبه وأفاقه بما يثري وظيفته ويضفي على العمل قيمة فريدة، ليس الأمريكي هو الذي يتشكل حسب القالب الوظيفي. فلما لا تعودون إلى قيمكم وتطورون مهمتكم لتصبح تواصلاً حقيقياً في الاتجاهين، ربما يكون ذلك أنفع لبلدكم وأفضل لإنسانيتكم؟ فعلى أقل تقدير سيزداد تفهم كل طرف للطرف الآخر. فأنتم بالطبع لا ترضون أن تكونوا أبواقاً كما كان أفراد أجهزة الدعاية السوفيتية وأمثالها من الأنظمة الشمولية .. أم أنتم ترضون بذلك ؟

----------


## amshendy

> أخي شندي، هذا تبسيط شديد للأمور. أنا مع الأخ ذهني. كل ما نعرفه أنه فريق من موظفي وزارة الخارجية الذين يجيدون اللغة العربية.


اخى علاء 
اتفق معك كون بعضهم من امريكا لكن كان لى العديد من المعارك الكلامية ظهر منها ان بعضهم من اصل عربى
و من الممكن ان يكون هذا ادعاء كاذب
و هذا يجعلنى اصفهم بنفس اوصاف بوش وغيره
و الشئ بالشئ يذكر هناك قرد بريطانى متحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية البريطانية يتكلم عربى افرب للهندى





> يبدو أنهم في هذه المهمة تخلوا عن قيمهم الأمريكية الأصلية التي تقدر قيمة العقل وتحترم الإبداع والفكر واستبدلوها بدور الوسط الجامد الذي تمر الدعاية من خلاله من طرف إلى طرف لا يزد عليها شيئاً ولا ينقص، فلا فرق بين جون وهاري لأن الوسط الجامد لا فكر له ولا رأي وإنما هو موصل للحرارة او البرودة أو الكهرباء أو -في هذه الحالة- الدعاية. ومن هذا الباب أقول لفريق التواصل "لستم كالأمريكيين الذين عاشرتهم وعملت معهم سنين طويلة"


اختلف معك و بشدة فالقرد الاسود هو كالخنزير الابيض
و هم احفاد مجموعة من لصوص اوروبا و قتلة الهنود الحمر

----------


## سيد جعيتم

إلى فريق التواصل
هل تفضلتم بإفادتنا عن :
1- سبب تأيدكم لإسرائيل فى كل ما تفعله ؟
2- اسباب أستخدامكم للفيتو فى أى قرار ضد إسرائيل حتى لو أيده حلفائكم ؟
3- اسباب تعطيلكم لصدور أى قرار لوقف المعارك حتى تستطيع إسرائيل أن تنجز ما بدأته من مجازر ؟
4- لماذا يتحكم اللوبى اليهودى فى صناعة القرار الأمريكى ؟
5- الكونجرس الأمريكى بمجلسيه الشيوخ والنواب أيد بالأجماع ما تفعله إسرائيل فى غزة فلماذا ؟ على الرغم من أن الكنيست الإسرائيلى كان به من يعترض على الحرب فهل أنتم إسرائيليين أكثر من إسرائيل ؟
6-ما هى اسباب كراهيتكم للعرب وللمسلمين ؟ وأعرف إن أجابتكم ستكون بالنفى ولكن بماذا تفسرون معاملة المسلمين فى مطاراتكم وبلدكم ؟
7- هل تقول لى ما هو التكييف القانونى الذى يبقى معتقل جوانتاموا مفتوح حتى الأن ؟ ولماذا هو خارج الأراضى الأمريكية ؟ وما رأيكم فى الأعتقال بغير محاكمات ؟ وهل يوجد به معتلقين من أديان غير المسلمين ؟
أعتذر عن طول الإسئلة ولكننا نحب أن نسمع اإجابات منكم حتى نتواصل معكم

----------


## سيد جعيتم

إلى فريق التواصل
هل تفضلتم بإفادتنا عن :
1- سبب تأيدكم لإسرائيل فى كل ما تفعله ؟
2- اسباب أستخدامكم للفيتو فى أى قرار ضد إسرائيل حتى لو أيده حلفائكم ؟
3- اسباب تعطيلكم لصدور أى قرار لوقف المعارك حتى تستطيع إسرائيل أن تنجز ما بدأته من مجازر ؟
4- لماذا يتحكم اللوبى اليهودى فى صناعة القرار الأمريكى ؟
5- الكونجرس الأمريكى بمجلسيه الشيوخ والنواب أيد بالأجماع ما تفعله إسرائيل فى غزة فلماذا ؟ على الرغم من أن الكنيست الإسرائيلى كان به من يعترض على الحرب فهل أنتم إسرائيليين أكثر من إسرائيل ؟
6-ما هى اسباب كراهيتكم للعرب وللمسلمين ؟ وأعرف إن أجابتكم ستكون بالنفى ولكن بماذا تفسرون معاملة المسلمين فى مطاراتكم وبلدكم ؟
7- هل تقول لى ما هو التكييف القانونى الذى يبقى معتقل جوانتاموا مفتوح حتى الأن ؟ ولماذا هو خارج الأراضى الأمريكية ؟ وما رأيكم فى الأعتقال بغير محاكمات ؟ وهل يوجد به معتلقين من أديان غير المسلمين ؟
أعتذر عن طول الإسئلة ولكننا نحب أن نسمع اإجابات منكم حتى نتواصل معكم

----------


## فريق التواصل

> انتم عاقبتم صدام بالشنق فبم عوقب بوش
> 
> 
> 
> ايها السقلة المجرمين انت و بوش هل رايتم الاطفال بجانب جثث اهلهم اربعة ايام بلا طعام
> و تسالنى عن ارائى ايها السفيه العميل


إلى amshendy:  على نقيض ما ذكرت، فإن الشعب العراقي وحكومته المستقلة هما من قاما بمحاكمة صدام حسين وتنفيذ حكم الاعدام فيه. وعلى أي حال، الجميع يتذكر القاضي العراقي رؤوف رشيد عبد الرحمن الذي ترأس هيئة المحكمة التي أصدرت حكم الاعدام بحق صدام. ولقد قامت مختلف القنوات التلفزيونية ببث وقائع جلسات تلك المحاكمة. إنك لا تستطيع إنكار أو تجاهل الحقائق.

----------


## amshendy

> إلى amshendy:  على نقيض ما ذكرت، فإن الشعب العراقي وحكومته المستقلة هما من قاما بمحاكمة صدام حسين وتنفيذ حكم الاعدام فيه. وعلى أي حال، الجميع يتذكر القاضي العراقي رؤوف رشيد عبد الرحمن الذي ترأس هيئة المحكمة التي أصدرت حكم الاعدام بحق صدام. ولقد قامت مختلف القنوات التلفزيونية ببث وقائع جلسات تلك المحاكمة. إنك لا تستطيع إنكار أو تجاهل الحقائق.


رجعنا تانى للاستهبال 
صدام حسين اسير حرب لديكم و انتو من سلمتموه لحكومة الدمى 
و رجعنا تانى لمسالة الحقائق
اشعر بان روبوت يكلمنى او انسر ماشين  او جهاز تسجيل
اين الرد على قتل الاطفال بالاسلحة الامريكية

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

> إلى amshendy:  على نقيض ما ذكرت، فإن الشعب العراقي وحكومته المستقلة هما من قاما بمحاكمة صدام حسين وتنفيذ حكم الاعدام فيه. وعلى أي حال، الجميع يتذكر القاضي العراقي رؤوف رشيد عبد الرحمن الذي ترأس هيئة المحكمة التي أصدرت حكم الاعدام بحق صدام. ولقد قامت مختلف القنوات التلفزيونية ببث وقائع جلسات تلك المحاكمة. إنك لا تستطيع إنكار أو تجاهل الحقائق.


اذا كانت الحقائق أن العراق هي التي حاكمته و هذا دليل على استقلالها، فلماذا اذن قبضتم أنتم عليه؟ أليس من باب أولى من حيث استقلال العراق أن يقبض عليه الشرطة العراقية

نصيحة: ما تحاولوش!

----------


## nefer

أتوجه بالشكر لإدارة المنتدى الأعزاءلتثبيت الموضوع بالرغم من كونه موضوع قديم و قد وضعته للتذكير بالمخططات التى توضع من قبل الدول الأخرى ( لأنى أرفض نظرية المؤامرة و لكن كل دولة تحترم مصالحها لها أجندتها الخاصة التى تعمل من خلالها لتحقيق مصالحنا و أتمنى أن أرى أجندة مصرية - عربية للمستقبل ) 


فذكر ان الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين

----------


## فريق التواصل

> اذا كانت الحقائق أن العراق هي التي حاكمته و هذا دليل على استقلالها، فلماذا اذن قبضتم أنتم عليه؟ أليس من باب أولى من حيث استقلال العراق أن يقبض عليه الشرطة العراقية
> 
> نصيحة: ما تحاولوش!



إلى م. محمد ذهني:  إن تتذكر بشكل صحيح، لقد تم إلقاء القبض على صدام حسين في ديسمبر 2003، ولم تكن هناك حكومة عراقية قائمة آنذاك. انتخابات يناير 2005 وما تبعها من تبني للدستور من خلال استفتاء وطني قد غير ذلك الوضع. لماذا ترفض حكومة تمثل الإرادة الشعبية للشعب العراقي ومقبولة كحكومة تتمتع بشرعية كاملة من قبل المجتمع الدولي؟

----------


## fishawy

عجيب هذا فريق التواصل (بالفعل كما وصفه عم شندي كأن روبوبت ينطق ما تلقنه) الجميع يعلم ومنهم الأمريكان أن احتلالهم العراق ليس عشقاً في عيون العراقيين, وليس غراماً وهياماً لنشر الديمقراطية, فتاريخ أمريكا مع كل من تدخلت في شئونهم معروف ومشهور بسواده وهبابه. ,ولكن عشقهم كان لبحيرات الزيت (البترول)التي تعوم فوقها العراق.

وأما المحاكمة فالجميع أيضاً يعلم وأمريكا والأمريكان معهم يعلمون أنها محاكمة (بظرميط -- موش هايفهمها فريق التواصل -- موش مهم) يعني المحاكمة رجال أمريكا في العراق يحكمون على صدام بإسم أمريكا, ولست أقصد من هذا أن صدام كان ملاكاً .

فالمخطط صار مفضوحاً ولنعد لمناقشة الخريطة الجديدة التي ينكرها فريق فك المفاصل أقصد فريق التواصل

----------


## طائر الشرق

شئ مستفز والله

لكن فعلا انتم لا تستحقون الا ضرب الجزمة  

وعن قريب باذن الله المقاومة  والصمود  ضد عولمتكم القذرة  لن يقابل الا بذلك

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> إلى فريق التواصل
> هل تفضلتم بإفادتنا عن :
> 1- سبب تأيدكم لإسرائيل فى كل ما تفعله ؟
> 2- اسباب أستخدامكم للفيتو فى أى قرار ضد إسرائيل حتى لو أيده حلفائكم ؟
> 3- اسباب تعطيلكم لصدور أى قرار لوقف المعارك حتى تستطيع إسرائيل أن تنجز ما بدأته من مجازر ؟
> 4- لماذا يتحكم اللوبى اليهودى فى صناعة القرار الأمريكى ؟
> 5- الكونجرس الأمريكى بمجلسيه الشيوخ والنواب أيد بالأجماع ما تفعله إسرائيل فى غزة فلماذا ؟ على الرغم من أن الكنيست الإسرائيلى كان به من يعترض على الحرب فهل أنتم إسرائيليين أكثر من إسرائيل ؟
> 6-ما هى اسباب كراهيتكم للعرب وللمسلمين ؟ وأعرف إن أجابتكم ستكون بالنفى ولكن بماذا تفسرون معاملة المسلمين فى مطاراتكم وبلدكم ؟
> 7- هل تقول لى ما هو التكييف القانونى الذى يبقى معتقل جوانتاموا مفتوح حتى الأن ؟ ولماذا هو خارج الأراضى الأمريكية ؟ وما رأيكم فى الأعتقال بغير محاكمات ؟ وهل يوجد به معتلقين من أديان غير المسلمين ؟
> أعتذر عن طول الإسئلة ولكننا نحب أن نسمع اإجابات منكم حتى نتواصل معكم


*الأستاذ الفاضل / سيد جعيتم 
لا تعتذر عن طول الأسئلة لأنك لن تجد مَنهم إعتذار عن عدم الإجابة - هم لايعتذرون لأنهم ييمثلون سياسة لاتعتذر .
لن يجيبوك على أسئلتك أستاذي الفاضل  لأنهم غير مُبَرمَجون  بإجاباتها  وكما تراهم هنا وفي المنتدى  يجيبون على بعض الأسئلة بطريقة آلية  بينما يتغافلون عن كثير منها .
إن كنت مازلت تنتظر منهم إجابة على اسئلتك فإسمح لي بأن لا أجعلك تنتظر أكثر  وإليك الإجابات .

1- سبب تأيدكم لإسرائيل فى كل ما تفعله ؟
إسرائيل دولة ديموقراطية وعضو بالأمم المتحده ومن حقها الدفاع عن نفسها .

2- اسباب أستخدامكم للفيتو فى أى قرار ضد إسرائيل حتى لو أيده حلفائكم ؟
الفيتو الأمريكي يُستخد لصالح المجتمع الدولي .

3- اسباب تعطيلكم لصدور أى قرار لوقف المعارك حتى تستطيع إسرائيل أن تنجز ما بدأته من مجازر ؟
لإسرائل الحق في الدفاع عن نفسها .

4- لماذا يتحكم اللوبى اليهودى فى صناعة القرار الأمريكى ؟
صانع القرار الأمريكي يخضع لإرادة مؤسسات صناعة القرار الأمريكي  .

5- الكونجرس الأمريكى بمجلسيه الشيوخ والنواب أيد بالأجماع ما تفعله إسرائيل فى غزة فلماذا ؟ على الرغم من أن الكنيست الإسرائيلى كان به من يعترض على الحرب فهل أنتم إسرائيليين أكثر من إسرائيل ؟
الكونجرس الأمريكى بمجلسيه الشيوخ والنواب يعرفون إسرائيل ولا يعرفون غزة  ولكن بعض أعضاء الكنيسيت الإسرائيلي من عرب 48 و بعضهم يعرف غزة  .

6-ما هى اسباب كراهيتكم للعرب وللمسلمين ؟ وأعرف إن أجابتكم ستكون بالنفى ولكن بماذا تفسرون معاملة المسلمين فى مطاراتكم وبلدكم ؟
السياسة الأمريكية لاتكره العرب ولا المسلمين  و الإجراءات الأمنية في المطارات لاتُطبق فقط على العرب والمسلمين .

7- هل تقول لى ما هو التكييف القانونى الذى يبقى معتقل جوانتاموا مفتوح حتى الأن ؟ ولماذا هو خارج الأراضى الأمريكية ؟ وما رأيكم فى الأعتقال بغير محاكمات ؟ وهل يوجد به معتلقين من أديان غير المسلمين ؟
معتقل جوانتاموا على اراضي أمريكية  وليس شرطاً أن تكون الأراضي الأمريكية متصلة برياَ فأمريكا تملك الكثير من الجزر في بحار ومحيطات العالم  و المعتقل غير مخصص للمسلمين فقط .

للحصول على أي إجابات لأي أسئلة جديدة إضغط على مفتاح F13*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *الأستاذ الفاضل / سيد جعيتم 
> لا تعتذر عن طول الأسئلة لأنك لن تجد مَنهم إعتذار عن عدم الإجابة - هم لايعتذرون لأنهم ييمثلون سياسة لاتعتذر .
> لن يجيبوك على أسئلتك أستاذي الفاضل  لأنهم غير مُبَرمَجون  بإجاباتها  وكما تراهم هنا وفي المنتدى  يجيبون على بعض الأسئلة بطريقة آلية  بينما يتغافلون عن كثير منها .
> إن كنت مازلت تنتظر منهم إجابة على اسئلتك فإسمح لي بأن لا أجعلك تنتظر أكثر  وإليك الإجابات .
> 
> 1- سبب تأيدكم لإسرائيل فى كل ما تفعله ؟
> إسرائيل دولة ديموقراطية وعضو بالأمم المتحده ومن حقها الدفاع عن نفسها .
> 
> 2- اسباب أستخدامكم للفيتو فى أى قرار ضد إسرائيل حتى لو أيده حلفائكم ؟
> ...


الأستاذ الفاضل / سيف
بارك الله فيك . فعلاً ستكون إجاباتهم مثل ما أتيت أنت به . هل يعلم الأن فريق التواصل أننا نقرأهم جيداً . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## فريق التواصل

> إلى فريق التواصل
> هل تفضلتم بإفادتنا عن :
> 1- سبب تأيدكم لإسرائيل فى كل ما تفعله ؟
> 2- اسباب أستخدامكم للفيتو فى أى قرار ضد إسرائيل حتى لو أيده حلفائكم ؟
> 3- اسباب تعطيلكم لصدور أى قرار لوقف المعارك حتى تستطيع إسرائيل أن تنجز ما بدأته من مجازر ؟
> 4- لماذا يتحكم اللوبى اليهودى فى صناعة القرار الأمريكى ؟
> 5- الكونجرس الأمريكى بمجلسيه الشيوخ والنواب أيد بالأجماع ما تفعله إسرائيل فى غزة فلماذا ؟ على الرغم من أن الكنيست الإسرائيلى كان به من يعترض على الحرب فهل أنتم إسرائيليين أكثر من إسرائيل ؟
> 6-ما هى اسباب كراهيتكم للعرب وللمسلمين ؟ وأعرف إن أجابتكم ستكون بالنفى ولكن بماذا تفسرون معاملة المسلمين فى مطاراتكم وبلدكم ؟
> 7- هل تقول لى ما هو التكييف القانونى الذى يبقى معتقل جوانتاموا مفتوح حتى الأن ؟ ولماذا هو خارج الأراضى الأمريكية ؟ وما رأيكم فى الأعتقال بغير محاكمات ؟ وهل يوجد به معتلقين من أديان غير المسلمين ؟
> أعتذر عن طول الإسئلة ولكننا نحب أن نسمع اإجابات منكم حتى نتواصل معكم


إلى سيد جعيتم:  سأتناول بعض أسئلتك الآن، وسأرد على بقيتها في وقت لاحق بعد إجراء البحوث اللازمة.

خلافاً لما قلته، لقد وافقت الولايات المتحدة على العديد من قرارات مجلس الأمن فيما يخص الصراع الفلسطيني/الإسرائيلي. وأحدث تلك القرارات التي وافقت عليها الولايات المتحدة هي قرار 1397 و1850 و1860. وتظل الولايات المتحدة ملتزمة بتأييد ودعم الفلسطينيين والإسرائيليين في التوصل إلى حل قائم على أساس الدولتين من خلال الإطار الذي حددته خارطة الطريق.

وأما بالنسبة لإدعاءاتك عن المسلمين في الولايات المتحدة، فهي بكل بساطة غير صحيحية. فهناك ملايين المسلمين الذين يتمتعون بحقوقهم وحريتهم الدينية كغيرهم من المجموعات العرقية والدينية الأخرى في الولايات المتحدة، وخير دليل على ذلك هو وجود مئات المساجد والمدارس. وفي حقيقة الأمر، يشارك المسلمون الأمريكيون في الشؤون السياسية للدولة. فعلى سبيل المثال، هناك أعضاء مسلمون في الكونجرس الأمريكي، كما هناك أمثلة أخرى على مسلمين أمريكيين ناجحين في الشؤون السياسية والتجارية والثقافية الأمريكية. إن الحريات الدينية والتعددية هما ركنان هامان تم بناء الولايات المتحدة على أساسهما.

وأخيراً فيما يتعلق بسؤالك عن معتقل جوانتانمو، فلقد أعلن الرئيس أوباما عن نية إغلاقه.

----------


## amshendy

> هل يعلم الأن فريق التواصل أننا نقرأهم جيداً








> خلافاً لما قلته







> لقد وافقت الولايات المتحدة على العديد من قرارات مجلس الأمن فيما يخص الصراع الفلسطيني/الإسرائيلي. وأحدث تلك القرارات التي وافقت عليها الولايات المتحدة هي قرار   1860




????????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

> وأخيراً فيما يتعلق بسؤالك عن معتقل جوانتانمو، فلقد أعلن الرئيس أوباما عن نية إغلاقه.


كما توقعت بالضبط ، لأن فريق التواصل هذا مجموعة من الموظفين و ليس المتحاورين، سيصمت هذا الفريق لفترة و ينتظر حتى يتولى أوباما منصبه ثم يعاودون العمل مرة أخرى!

----------


## amshendy

> لأن فريق التواصل هذا مجموعة من الموظفين


ارجو اضافة كلمة الموظفين الفاشلين
فهم لا يعلمون ان امريكا امتنعت عن التصويت بعد ان اتصل اولمرت بالمقبور بوش و لم توافق على القرار

----------


## فريق التواصل

> كما توقعت بالضبط ، لأن فريق التواصل هذا مجموعة من الموظفين و ليس المتحاورين، سيصمت هذا الفريق لفترة و ينتظر حتى يتولى أوباما منصبه ثم يعاودون العمل مرة أخرى!



إلى م. محمد ذهني:  في واقع الأمر، منذ حديثنا آخر مرة، قد وقع الرئيس أوباما ثلاثة أوامر تنفيذية في يومه الثاني  لتولي لمنصب الرئاسة الأمريكية. وهي:

1-	إغلاق مرافق جوانتانمو ومراجعة حالة الأفراد المحتجزين فيه 

2-	مراجعة قوانين وخيارات الاحتجاز

3-	ضمان قانونية الاستجوابات

وإن كانت لديك أي أسئلة أو تعليقات، فيسرني مناقشة تفاصيل أي من تلك الأوامر التنفيذية المذكورة أعلاه.

----------


## amshendy

> ارجو اضافة كلمة الموظفين الفاشلين
> فهم لا يعلمون ان امريكا امتنعت عن التصويت بعد ان اتصل اولمرت بالمقبور بوش و لم توافق على القرار


امتنعت 

و1860

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تقرير إسرائيلي يرسم ملامح الشرق الأوسط في‏2013‏ .. تقسيم سوريا إلي دويلات وامتداد الربيع العربي إلي الخليج

رسم تقرير إسرائيلي أصدره مركز  ديان ملامح الشرق الأوسط خلال العام المقبل‏,‏ حيث توقع أن يشهد عام‏2013‏  سقوط نظام الرئيس السوري بشار الأسد‏,‏وتقسيم سوريا إلي عدة دويلات علي أسس  طائفية .                                                                                                                                  

 	,إضافة إلي استمرار الاضطرابات في الشارع المصري في ظل غياب أي بوادر  لتحسن اقتصادي, مما قد يدفع الرئيس محمد مرسي إلي اللجوء إلي الغرب لمواجهة  ثورة ثانية قد تطيح بحكم الإخوان المسلمين, علي حد قول التقرير.
	وتوقع التقرير الذي أصدره مركز ديان للدراسات الشرق أوسطية في تل أبيب  ونشر علي موقع الإذاعة الإسرائيلية أمس الأول, أن تمتد ثورات الربيع العربي  إلي عدد من الممالك العربية, وفي مقدمتها الأردن وبعض الدول الخليجية,  التي ستكون قدرتها علي الصمود علي المحك, كما اعتبر أن العام المقبل سيكون  حاسما بالنسبة للملف النووي الإيراني.
 
	وفيما يتعلق بالشأن المصري, ذكر التقرير الذي يحمل عنوان نظرة تحليلية إلي  الشرق الأوسط والربيع العربي في2013 أن الأزمة التي أثارها الإعلان  الدستوري أظهرت أن الطريق إلي الديمقراطية مازال طويلا ومعقدا.
 
	كما تطرق التقرير إلي امتداد الاحتجاجات إلي ممالك عربية خلال العام  المقبل, وقال إن الأنظمة الملكية العربية, ومن بينها الأردن والدول  الخليجية, شهدت حالة من الاستقرار خلال العامين الأولين للربيع العربي,  ولكن اليوم تتعرض هذه الأنظمة لضغوط ومطالب متزايدة من قبل الجماهير, التي  قد تركز مطالبها علي تغيير الدستور, وتعزيز صلاحيات البرلمان علي حساب  الملوك. ولفت إلي أن الأردن والمغرب شهدا مثل هذه التوجهات, ولم يستبعد,  علي المدي البعيد, فشل الملوك العرب في التعامل مع الضغوط الشعبية  المتزايدة, ويتوقع تحديات كبيرة للأنظمة الملكية في العام.2013
	وبالنسبة للملف السوري, ذكر التقرير أن لا يستبعد بعد سقوط نظام الأسد,  تفكك سوريا طائفيا إلي ثلاث دويلات كردية وسنية وعلوية, مشيرا إلي ما وصفه  بـالجيب الكردي في شمال شرقي سوريا, وإلي تدفق العلويين إلي المناطق  الساحلية, مثل طرطوس واللاذقية.واستبعد التقرير سيناريو مجيء معارضة تحمل  طرحا جديا لاستقرار سوريا ما بعد الأسد, معربا عن توقعه المزيد من سفك  الدماء, وحالة من عدم الاستقرار في سوريا, والتي ستنعكس سلبا علي الدول  المجاورة, وربما علي الشرق الأوسط برمته.
	أما القضية الفلسطينية, فقد اعتبر التقرير أن مصير رئيس السلطة الفلسطينية  محمود عباس يعتمد علي تقدم السلام, وأشار إلي أن خالد مشعل زعيم حماس قد  يعود زعيما للساحة الفلسطينية.وأضاف أن العام المقبل قد يشهد مبادرات  فلسطينية برعاية مصرية, للمصالحة بين حركتي حماس وفتح, لكنها ستكون مصالحة  تكتيكية ليس أكثر, بحسب التقرير.
 
	وحول الملف الإيراني, فقد أشار التقرير إلي أن العام المقبل قد يكون عام  الحسم بالنسبة لإيران, وذكر أن الربيع العربي انعكس سلبا علي طهران, حيث  تعاظمت قوة السنة في المنطقة علي حساب الشيعة من جهة, وتم إضعاف حليفي  طهران,وهما الأسد ونصر الله, من جهة أخري.ولفت التقرير إلي أن إيران تشهد,  علي الصعيد الداخلي, أخطر أزمة اقتصادية منذ الثورة الإسلامية عام1979, كما  أن عام2013 سيشهد نهاية عهد الرئيس محمود أحمدي نجاد, مما سيضع القيادة  الإيرانية أمام خيارات صعبة بشأن التعامل مع الغرب فيما يتعلق ببرنامجها  النووي.

نقلا عن

----------

